# My Kamfa flowerhorn



## BadWolf (May 1, 2013)

Imported from thailand! love its redness and pearl!!!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Gorgeous flowerhorn! There is a resident one at one of the LFS here and he is so cool...follows you around his tank like a dog.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

the face kinda looks human.. i'm not gonna lie, I find it a little creepy. But the color is beautiful!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

He is stunning. I'm curious- what kind of home so you have for him? Does he live alone? Plants?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BadWolf (May 1, 2013)

Flowerhorn cannot be kept together else they will fight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

He can't have any tank mates at all? I think i knew they couldn't live with other flowerhorns
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

